# Whatever happened to maverick guitars???



## shredfreak (Jul 17, 2008)

Cant seem to find anything anymore like a website, dealers, ...

Used to have a store here in town that sold em but i ended up with a jackson . Kinda interested what they are up to or what happened with these guys. 

Anyone got info?

some pics if the name doesnt ring a bell


----------



## thedonutman (Jul 17, 2008)

A friend of mine has one of the superstrats, a F1 I think, it's a nice playing guitar but the LFR on that thing sucks unbelievably. He had to borrow my RG for a gig because it wouldn't stay in tune.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

Never heard of them...but I like that first one.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 17, 2008)

I've heard a lot of good stuff about them. I thought they were on the way up and becoming more popular. I didn't hear of anything happening the company.


----------



## Leec (Jul 17, 2008)

I got offered a sponsorship from them but turned it down because I didn't like the guitars. The one I tried was not very good.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 17, 2008)

they went bankrupt in 2006 i believe, there were loads of interviews with the owner in guitar mags at the time explaining why etc (i cant remember why though). He basically stated that it's not the end for him, it's just the end for maverick, and he wants to make more guitars in the future.

They were really nice, if you play some of the high end models. quite nice necks, and it was nice to see a UK company commit to the metal market for a change.

They had quite a few 7 strings in their line too, American Headcharge used them, not sure if they still do though


----------



## astrocreep (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember seeing an announcement that whilst they had stopped trading for a bit they would be back... but that was a while ago. I can't find it though. 

I think their website has disappeared too, I can't find it anyway.


----------



## Elysian (Jul 17, 2008)

the few people i knew of who owned them both echo'd the same sentiments. while they had very fast necks, the electronics were garbage, the pots were noisy and ultimately failed, the stock pickups sounded like ass, and as said above, the trems really sucked. the sideways knobs were also very hard to use, as you couldn't do a full volume sweep in one motion.


----------



## mindstorm (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got one of their Species One 7 strings. This was before the knobs that were set in to the guitar, and it doesn't have a trem. It stays in tune brilliantly, the stock pickups do sound like ass, but everything else (except the slightly mangled 24th fret) is great. And, don't worry, the fret was damaged in postage. Ebay isn't always bad. Sometimes it's really bad!


----------



## mindstorm (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's what it looks like


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 17, 2008)

That reminds me a lot of an Agile.


----------



## mindstorm (Jul 17, 2008)

and in case anyone wants to hear the guitar



Me playing Technical Difficulties


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 17, 2008)

FWIW the Species series never had the recessed control knobs.

I played a few Maverick's back in the day and liked them, I just stuck with Ibanez's for no reason other than that's what I was used to. I keep debating about picking up one of the 7's as a beater.


----------



## stuh84 (Jul 17, 2008)

I nearly bought one of the Kelly/Explorer shaped ones in purple with the Maple/Rosewood hybrid fingerboard, I really loved that guitar, but some sod got it before I could get the money together (the follies of being a student at the time ).

I still one day want to get hold of the 7 string one (same as Mindstorms), as I always liked the company.


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 18, 2008)

I rather like my F1. The neck is (IMHO) thinner than a Wizard...

I think the brand is currently being "rested".


----------



## Elysian (Jul 18, 2008)

stuz719 said:


> I rather like my F1. The neck is (IMHO) thinner than a Wizard...
> 
> I think the brand is currently being "rested".



the neck on the RGA121 i had was .716 at the 1st fret... hard to be thinner than that, unless its a truss rod free neck...


----------



## stuz719 (Jul 18, 2008)

Very roughly 18mm (0.709") at the 1st fret on the F1, and that's a _very_ low serial number model with bubinga skunk stripe to cover the truss rod.

FTW.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, I absolutely loved the split fretboard there, that was neat! Just had to say that...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't forget the streetfighter models that had holes drilled right through the neck.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 18, 2008)

yaeh neil brocklebank (sp?) used to have a signature with some badass graphics on it


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 18, 2008)

Just found an ebay auction for one, "fret vents"........classic absolutely classic. The brand showed promise but I think it may have relied a little too much on gimmicks and not enough investment on decent hardware.


----------

